# Mahle bbs 15x7 center cap part#



## Liblikas (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello. I have 15x7 et13 bbs mahle wheels and i need center cap part number. I searched google, but i could not find it. They are E28 or E30 BMW wheels.

Picture of wheels from google.









And picture of my car.


----------

